# un'altro tradimento



## Old Lilith (20 Settembre 2007)

ancora un'altro tradimento, l'ennesimo...
mi ha contattata il mio legale e mi ha appena comunicato che il mio ex marito vuole separarsi, si ma non vuole dare il mantenimento che a tutt'oggi dà al piccolo (250), il suo avvocato ha detto che vuole dare soli 180€ mensili e solo spese per visite specialistiche al 50%, quindi niente asilo e niente spese scolastiche eventuali...
la ciliegina sulla torta??? non vuole il condiviso, vuole dare a me l'affido esclusivo...
che pena il mio bimbo a ritrovarsi un padre del genere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nel frattempo da che lavorava in nero si è fatto registrare come part time per soli 200 € mensili, mentre per la verità lavora a tempo pieno e si paga anche una bella macchina decapottabile...
per l'affido non me ne importa, tanto cmq il piccolo starà con me, ma qs è un'ulteriore prova (semmai c'è ne fosse bisogno) che non gli importa niente di noi, e di lui soprattutto...
e poi ci sono tanti papà che si "sbattono" per avere il congiunto...
che tristezza...si andrà avanti in giudiziale


----------



## Lettrice (20 Settembre 2007)

Questo e' il tradimento peggiore... Non ho parole.

Un abbraccio sentito.


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2007)

Dopo tutto, non vi sono figli illegittimi, *ma solo  genitori illegittimi.* ( John Anthony Burgess  Wilson )

Lilith il tuo ex e' proprio una merda (nota bene non ho detto cacca).


Coraggio cara.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

Lilith...non ho parole...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Settembre 2007)

da 250 a 180...e la legge lo permette...con macchinina figa...

non gli è parso vero di levarsi dalle balle il figlio...


vedrai Lilith...tra qualche anno, come ti verrà ad allisciare quando sarà LUI, ad avere bisogno del figlio!


----------



## Old Pegasus1 (20 Settembre 2007)

Ti sono vicino Lilith, fatti forza!!!
Purtroppo c'è un sacco di gente (di entrambi i sessi) che meriterebbe un sacco di bastonate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ti capisco, e se hai la forza, fai bene ad andare avanti e lottare soprattuto per tuo figlio.

Un abbraccio forte,

Pegasus1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Settembre 2007)

*uhm*



Lilith ha detto:


> ancora un'altro tradimento, l'ennesimo...
> mi ha contattata il mio legale e mi ha appena comunicato che il mio ex marito vuole separarsi, si ma non vuole dare il mantenimento che a tutt'oggi dà al piccolo (250), il suo avvocato ha detto che vuole dare soli 180€ mensili e solo spese per visite specialistiche al 50%, quindi niente asilo e niente spese scolastiche eventuali...
> la ciliegina sulla torta??? non vuole il condiviso, vuole dare a me l'affido esclusivo...
> che pena il mio bimbo a ritrovarsi un padre del genere...
> ...


Sei sicura che non sia un modo per "ridurti alla fame" per aver più potere su di te?


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

meno di 200 euro al mese il giudice non ti omologa la separazione
la modifica dell art.155  impone di rito l'affido condiviso.
le spese straordinarie divisibili al 50 percento non sono opzionabili, sono un diritto acquisito del bambino.

tranquilla lilith, vai in giudiziale e cavagli anche le mutande.

piangerà lacrime amare.
p.s. riguardo al lavoro, fai disporre dal giudice un'indagine tributaria dove il deficiente lavora.E' prevista anch'essa dalla modofica dell'affido condiviso....


.... e se non ottempera, le disposizioni del giudice sono titolo esecutivo per pignorargli i beni e allora vedrai che la decapotabile ce la vendiamo all'asta per recuperare i soldi che non ti da.

per non parlare che contemporaneamente lo denunci in base art 710 codice penale.


e vai così.
devi essere tosta e smetterla di piangerti addosso però lilith.
ora basta.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Settembre 2007)

*!*



cat ha detto:


> meno di 200 euro al mese il giudice non ti omologa la separazione
> la modifica dell art.155 impone di rito l'affido condiviso.
> le spese straordinarie divisibili al 50 percento non sono opzionabili, sono un diritto acquisito del bambino.
> 
> ...


Queste parole sono miele per le mie orecchie...

P.S. Infatti una mia amica dopo la separazione ha cominciato a viaggiare con una stupenda decappottabile ...quella del marito!


----------



## Iago (21 Settembre 2007)

*scusa Lilith...*



Lilith ha detto:


> ancora un'altro tradimento, l'ennesimo...
> mi ha contattata il mio legale e mi ha appena comunicato che il mio ex marito vuole separarsi, si ma non vuole dare il mantenimento che a tutt'oggi dà al piccolo (250), il suo avvocato ha detto che vuole dare soli 180€ mensili e solo spese per visite specialistiche al 50%, quindi niente asilo e niente spese scolastiche eventuali...
> la ciliegina sulla torta??? non vuole il condiviso, vuole dare a me l'affido esclusivo...
> che pena il mio bimbo a ritrovarsi un padre del genere...
> ...


se attualmente versa 250€, andando a rifiutare il condiviso, dovrà versare di più, è impossibile di meno, 
e la manovra del part-time comunque cozzerebbe con la sua rinuncia al condiviso, visto che ha più tempo di te....


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste parole sono miele per le mie orecchie...
> 
> P.S. Infatti una mia amica dopo la separazione ha cominciato a viaggiare con una stupenda decappottabile ...quella del marito!


 
se si va a leggere attentamente la modifica dell'art.155, diritto di famiglia , si può notare come il legislatore abbia immesso degli efficaci strumenti legislativi che se da un lato limitan fortemente il potere di concertazione che prima avevano i genitori, dall'altra tutelano la parte debole( il bambino.).

una volta l'eventuale accertamento tributario era a discrezione di una delle parti chiederlo, ora può essere disposto d'ufficio dal giudice se intravvede( o meglio gli fanno presente) incongruenze tra il tenore di vita e quando uno dichiara ai redditi.

inoltre , appunto in questo argomento, c'è una specie di redditometro, non è possibile che una persona, ad esempio, si possa permettere una decapotabile nuova se percepisce solo 200 euro al mese netti in busta paga.

le sanzioni per chi non ottempera, dice il falso, travisa, sono divenute di gran lunga più sereve ed automatiche.
E' prevista anche una specie di "multa" da versare allo stato e un risarcimento danni per la madre se cotretta ad anticipare qualcosa il padre sia inadempiente e un danno esistenziale al figlio se posto in condizioni di disagio economico( se non paga il mantenimento) e psicologico ( anche se il padre per esempio non ottempera alle disposizioni del giudice) da parte del padre.

Quando le varie associazioni padri separati  volevano frtemente la modifica del sopracitato articolo, il loro intento era certamente stare molto più vicini ai loro figli e di conseguenza, dal punto di vista economico, compensare .( mi spiego: a ugual tempo che i due genitori passano con il figlio uguale cifra che i due genitori esborsano per il figlio....si compensa e nulla è dovuto a nessuno).

Di fatto però così la stessa modifica voluta da certi padri ha inevitabilmente incastrato altri padri a cui in realtà i figli non importa un bel nulla.

cara lilith tu ora devo tirare fuori le palle e difenderti fino in fondo per il bene di tuo figlio e il tuo.
Già mesi fa ti dissi di andare da un avvocato con le palle.
tergiversare piangendosi addosso serve solo a tuo marito che nel frattempo calpesta i diritti sacrosanti di tuo figlio oltre che ai tuoi.

coraggio, reagisci.


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

*lIlith*

Concordo con quanto detto da Cat e da Iago. Comunque se ti è di conforto un magistrato non vede di buon occhio tanto menefreghismo. Anche il mio ex non voleva il condiviso...il giudice l'ha praticamente imposto sottolineando le responsabilità che ha un padre....
La legge è dalla tua parte Lilith.
In bocca al lupo...ti sono vicina


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche il mio ex non voleva il condiviso...il giudice l'ha praticamente imposto sottolineando le responsabilità che ha un padre....


e rispetta il condiviso? Ha aumentato la sua presenza rispetto a prima?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Settembre 2007)

Lil!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io sto sempre zitta quando si parla di figli perchè non ne so niente... ma... porco cane... secondo me è meglio che il tuo piccolino abbia solo una bella mamma e nessun papà. Piuttosto di averne uno così.

Magari sarà una bestialità, ma sapere di avere un padre che non ti vuole mi pare peggio di non averne nessuno.


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e rispetta il condiviso? Ha aumentato la sua presenza rispetto a prima?


Si. Lo rispetta. Più o meno. e comunque è costretto a rigare dritto.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Lo rispetta. Più o meno. e comunque è costretto a rigare dritto.


Te lo chiedo perché io ci ho rinunciato, prendo quello che viene. Abbiamo il congiunto da una vita...


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questo è vero. Meglio nessun padre che uno che lo rifiuta. Lo dicono anche gli psicologi.
Ma molto spesso poi i padri fanno marcia indietro, accampano diritti...l'affido condiviso lo mette di fronte a responsabilità economiche. Inoltre potrebbe essere il bimbo a voler sapere del padre, quando sarà grande.
Inoltre se Lilith lotta per responsabilizzare il padre del suo bambino, nessuno potrà in futuro rinfacciarle nulla. Ha fatto il suo dovere di madre. Ed il figlio ha avuto una possibilità di conoscere e frequentare suo padre.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Meglio nessun padre che uno che lo rifiuta. Lo dicono anche gli psicologi.


La mia psicologa diceva sempre che la figura paterna è basilare per la crescita sana del bambino. Non importano tanto i tempi e i modi, basta che il padre ci sia.


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Meglio nessun padre che uno che lo rifiuta. Lo dicono anche gli psicologi.
> Ma molto spesso poi i padri fanno marcia indietro, accampano diritti...l'affido condiviso lo mette di fronte a responsabilità economiche. Inoltre potrebbe essere il bimbo a voler sapere del padre, quando sarà grande.
> Inoltre se Lilith lotta per responsabilizzare il padre del suo bambino, nessuno potrà in futuro rinfacciarle nulla. Ha fatto il suo dovere di madre. Ed il figlio ha avuto una possibilità di conoscere e frequentare suo padre.


certo che è meglio una brava madre e basta che un padre così.
ma se lui non ottemperà con la sua presenza ( visto che ne sarà costretto) almeno potrà con la nuova normativa essere denunciato in penale e patirne le conseguenze per non parlare che sarà  obbligato se non altro a versare i soldi di mantenimento ed extra per il figlio.


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La mia psicologa diceva sempre che la figura paterna è basilare per la crescita sana del bambino. Non importano tanto i tempi e i modi, basta che il padre ci sia.


E' vero...i miei piccoli sono contentissimi quando il papà li va a prendere a scuola, li accompagna in piscina e così via...e anche lui sta rafforzando il legame con loro. L'affetto di un bambino è commovente, fa miracoli...spero che anche nel caso di Lilith avvenga così...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Settembre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> se si va a leggere attentamente la modifica dell'art.155, diritto di famiglia , si può notare come il legislatore abbia immesso degli efficaci strumenti legislativi che se da un lato limitan fortemente il potere di concertazione che prima avevano i genitori, dall'altra tutelano la parte debole( il bambino.).
> 
> una volta l'eventuale accertamento tributario era a discrezione di una delle parti chiederlo, ora può essere disposto d'ufficio dal giudice se intravvede( o meglio gli fanno presente) incongruenze tra il tenore di vita e quando uno dichiara ai redditi.
> 
> ...


Quindi è sicuramente meglio.
Non credo che si debba vedere la questione come padri e madri su fronti opposti, ma su chi ha interesse per il bene del più debole (i figli quindi quasi sempre).
Ben venga quindi che la si metta in quel posto a chi si vuole togliere anche il "peso" genitoriale!

Lilith, va avanti in giudiziale come un caterpillar e toccalo soprattutto sui soldi che mi par siano l'unica cosa che a lui interessi aver cari!


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi è sicuramente meglio.
> Non credo che si debba vedere la questione come padri e madri su fronti opposti, ma su chi ha interesse per il bene del più debole (i figli quindi quasi sempre).
> Ben venga quindi che la si metta in quel posto a chi si vuole togliere anche il "peso" genitoriale!
> 
> Lilith, va avanti in giudiziale come un caterpillar e toccalo soprattutto sui soldi che mi par siano l'unica cosa che a lui interessi aver cari!


 
certo che è sicuramente meglio.
i padri che vogliono fare i padri avranno più strumenti per farlo.
i padri che se ne fregano dei figli saranno fottuti perchè dovrenno loro malgrado prendersi le loro responsabilità.

parlo anche vivecersa delle madri.

ovvio che nessuna legge è perfetta ed inconfutabile, ma rispetto a prima il meccanismo è di molto migliorato.


lilith deve trovare la grinta  per far valere i suoi e quelli di suo figlio diritti.
e non dar retta alle fandonie che intanto il marito le propina.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Settembre 2007)

Con un abbraccio ti auguro di avere l'energia per andare fino in fondo e avere giustizia. Condivisione dei doveri e del tempo col figlio (anche imposta) e verifica giudiziale incluse.
Bacio


----------



## Old Lilith (21 Settembre 2007)

...mi viene il vomito per lo schifo...
e mi fa paura scrivere qui perchè temo possa anche attingere idee per crearmi sempre + difficoltà...


----------



## cat (21 Settembre 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> ...mi viene il vomito per lo schifo...
> e mi fa paura scrivere qui perchè temo possa anche attingere idee per crearmi sempre + difficoltà...


 
se dubiti che ti possa leggere qui non scrivere più circa le tue cose o le  tue strategie che ti appresti a espletare.

tu devi essere serena e traquilla, almeno di te stessa.


----------



## Iris (21 Settembre 2007)

*Lilith*

Guarda..il mio di ex è stato unabestia. Ma nel vero senso della parola.
Mi ha minacciato. Fatto causa. Preso i bambini. Fregato i soldi.  meso sotto controllo cellulare e mail. Ha pure venduto un mio bene, mettendo una firma falsa...ma più di tanto non può fare.
Se ti fa del male, difenditi. Con tutti i mezzi a disposizione.


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se ti fa del male, difenditi. Con tutti i mezzi a disposizione.


E aggiungo, rinforza la tua autostima. Non devi avere paura di lui. Forza!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La mia psicologa diceva sempre che la figura paterna è basilare per la crescita sana del bambino. Non importano tanto i tempi e i modi, basta che il padre ci sia.


 
E' vero... non importa quanto il mio ex sia stato (lo e' tutt'ora) miserabile nei miei confronti... Sbarella lo adora, e in fin dei conti lui adora lei e mi pare piu' che _suffissiente..._


----------



## mara (22 Settembre 2007)

*avvocati*

ciao lilith
volevo chiederti:ma sei tu che chiedi la giudiziale?
nel mio caso l'ha voluta il mio avvocato,insisteva per questa cosa e alla fine ho scoperto che era una manovra per farmi pagare di piu' la sua parcella!!!!bastarda!!!!
accertati che lui abbia dei beni intestati prima di andare avanti, e se e' cosi,levaci anche le scarpe.
mio marito aveva una busta paga di 600 euro ma lavora nei locali a nero,io stipendiata ed il bambino(ora 13 anni)a casa mia.
alla fine il giudice ha deciso che non era dimostrabile un altro reddito,quindi si doveva basare su quello che dicevano i documenti.
avrei preso di piu' se llui risultava disoccupato.
affido condiviso?
lui non lo ha chiesto!!!!!
se chiedi l'affido condiviso tipo 3 giorni da te e 3 da lui,praticamente crei confusione a tuo figlio, lo destabilizzi e lo farai vivere il 50% della vita con una persona che non e' capace.
quando si ha l'affido condiviso,lui deve prendersi le responsabilta' del figlio,non puo' mandare il padre o il fratello a prenderlo a scuola,non puo' lasciarlo in casa con altre persone,ma deve stare esclusivamente con il genitore.
meglio affidarlo ad una sola persona,nel bene o nel male.
spero che tu risolva i tuoi casini,perche' a me non e' andata tanto bene!
a presto


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*...dipende...*



mara ha detto:


> ciao lilith
> volevo chiederti:ma sei tu che chiedi la giudiziale?
> nel mio caso l'ha voluta il mio avvocato,insisteva per questa cosa e alla fine ho scoperto che era una manovra per farmi pagare di piu' la sua parcella!!!!bastarda!!!!
> accertati che lui abbia dei beni intestati prima di andare avanti, e se e' cosi,levaci anche le scarpe.
> ...



ciao mara, benvenuta

...beh...non è sempre sempre come hai detto eh...

i giudici debbono basarsi sui redditi dei precedenti 3 anni, e in alcuni tribunali lenti (come quello di lilith e me) fino a 5 anni precedenti alla rottura, se si fanno figli...vanno mantenuti, quindi attenzione a togliersi beni, o farsi cambiare orario di lavoro per avere una busta paga inferiore.

...inoltre, nel convisivo... è vero che il legislatore non ha ancora fissato le norme applicative (e mai lo potrà fare...)...lasciando praticamente intera la responsabilità sulle spalle dei singoli giudici (...e per fortuna, direi!) ma immagina che casino sarebbe stato applicare per default quello che hai detto tu (3 gg da uno e 3 gg da un'altro, magari a qualsiasi età della prole...)...quindi è sicuramente una questione di buon senso a cui il giudice farà capo, e non semplicemente alle carte.


ho vissuto una giudiziale lacerante durata 5 anni, non ci siamo risparmiati nulla, un fiume di danaro andato via, ho cambiato 3 avvocati, il nostro assetto economico era che la mia ex era impiegata, ed io ero disoccupato,e a carico suo in busta, con nessuna proprietà...da sempre...oggi, solo per le mie due bambine dò 635€ al mese, e grazie al mio ultimo avvocato, ho messo le cose a posto!!!  ...dapprima cercando una benedetta busta paga da portare al giudice, all'inizio fittizia, che poi è diventata reale, che cmq non supera gli 800€...quindi ti chiedo? se non avessi altri redditi...potrei vivere???
e naturalmente il giudice aveva capito tutto...ti trovi??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Settembre 2007)

*Orribile*

E' orribile arrivare a risse sui soldi per mantenere i figli e per far questo dare migliaia di euro agli avvocati...


----------



## Iago (22 Settembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' orribile arrivare a risse sui soldi per mantenere i figli e per far questo dare migliaia di euro agli avvocati...



certo che è orribile, e non vorrei che dal mio intervento ne abbia tratto esclusivamente un'esortazione alla rissa e alle giudiziali, perchè raccontando velocemente la mia storia volevo proprio dire il contrario!...e forse mi sono spiegato male

...sono dell'opinione che queste vicende sono tanto dolorose quanto più amore ne esisteva prima, quindi se ciò è vero...solo il tempo che passa e una buona capaità evolutiva personale, possono far trovare pace in sè stessi e quindi trovare un'accordo stabile, anche se squilibrato, ma nell'esclusivo interesse dei figli


----------



## Old lilith_666 (28 Settembre 2007)

*UFFAAA!*

Non solo nel nick siamo simili ma anche la storia,cavolo. Anche mio ex non vuole pagare gli alimenti.Premesso che non l'ho ha pagato per ben due anni e solo dallo scorso anno ha ricominciato a dare...200 euro. Mi ha chiesto di tornare in Italia perche voleva avere suo "bambino vicino".Sono tornata, mi ha ospitata per due giorni (NELLA CASA CHE IL TRIBUNALE HA DATA A ME E LUI LA HA TENUTA COME MERCE DI SCAMBIO QUANDO SONO TORNATA IN BRASILE CON IL BAMBINO) e quando mi sono trovata un lavoro in un'altra provincia e ha saputo del mio compagno non mi ha lasciata nemmeno riprendere i miei affetti personali (libri, cd abiti e documenti) che avevo lasciato a casa intanto che traslocavo. sono andata dai carabinieri che mi hanno proposto "la pace" e "come facevo a provare che le cose erano mie". *CAZZO!!!*
*Di nascosto, questa settimana è andato in vacanza in Brasile. Ho preso le chiavi di casa e ho ripreso SOLO le mie cose personali, anche se quasi tutto li dentro mi sono comprata io. Poi ho visto sua busta paga: 2.000 euro netti!!!!!!!!!!!!! ora chiedo il divorzio. Grazie per la tua mail,Cat.Mi è stata di aiuto sapere che ho dei diritti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (4 Ottobre 2007)

*propongo...*



Lilith ha detto:


> ancora un'altro tradimento, l'ennesimo...
> mi ha contattata il mio legale e mi ha appena comunicato che il mio ex marito vuole separarsi, si ma non vuole dare il mantenimento che a tutt'oggi dà al piccolo (250), il suo avvocato ha detto che vuole dare soli 180€ mensili e solo spese per visite specialistiche al 50%, quindi niente asilo e niente spese scolastiche eventuali...
> la ciliegina sulla torta??? non vuole il condiviso, vuole dare a me l'affido esclusivo...
> che pena il mio bimbo a ritrovarsi un padre del genere...
> ...



Per quanto riguarda il lato legale della cosa non so cosa dirti....e spero migliori la situazione....

Che lui fosse un demente si era capito....

Pero'....io propongo una piccola missione "punitiva"....hai detto che la sua auto e' cabriolet giusto???Ottimo...io al posto tuo...ne parlavo con degli amici fidati.....sai...persone come lui che si fanno macchine del genere e che reagiscono cosi...solo solite lasciare l'auto parcheggiata con la cappotta alzata anche se vanno al ristorante....o sotto casa...non ci vuole tanto....si mette un bel po' di popo' di cane in una busta....e la si riversa all'interno dell'auto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tanto uno cosi nella merda di sguazza come il maiale che e'


----------



## cat (4 Ottobre 2007)

lilith_666 ha detto:


> Non solo nel nick siamo simili ma anche la storia,cavolo. Anche mio ex non vuole pagare gli alimenti.Premesso che non l'ho ha pagato per ben due anni e solo dallo scorso anno ha ricominciato a dare...200 euro. Mi ha chiesto di tornare in Italia perche voleva avere suo "bambino vicino".Sono tornata, mi ha ospitata per due giorni (NELLA CASA CHE IL TRIBUNALE HA DATA A ME E LUI LA HA TENUTA COME MERCE DI SCAMBIO QUANDO SONO TORNATA IN BRASILE CON IL BAMBINO) e quando mi sono trovata un lavoro in un'altra provincia e ha saputo del mio compagno non mi ha lasciata nemmeno riprendere i miei affetti personali (libri, cd abiti e documenti) che avevo lasciato a casa intanto che traslocavo. sono andata dai carabinieri che mi hanno proposto "la pace" e "come facevo a provare che le cose erano mie". *CAZZO!!!*
> *Di nascosto, questa settimana è andato in vacanza in Brasile. Ho preso le chiavi di casa e ho ripreso SOLO le mie cose personali, anche se quasi tutto li dentro mi sono comprata io. Poi ho visto sua busta paga: 2.000 euro netti!!!!!!!!!!!!! ora chiedo il divorzio. Grazie per la tua mail,Cat.Mi è stata di aiuto sapere che ho dei diritti!
> 
> 
> ...


grazie a te lillith.
 a tua disposizione.
sai dove trovarmi.


----------



## delusa (4 Ottobre 2007)

*sapete cosa mi piacerebbe?*

ciao a tutti....
sapete cosa mi piacerebbe?
vedere se faccia a faccia avete le palle di dire queste cose al marito..
vorrei proprio vedere quanto siete femmine e quane palle avete sotto!
la cosa bella e' che quando scrive il marito voi date ragione a lui e date della stonza a lei e quando scrive lei date dello stronzo a lui.
non pensate che sia meglio smettere di esprimere opinioni sulle persone che non si conoscono?
cosa vi fa pensare che quello che dicono le persone(marito o moglie) sia vero?
e sapete che quello che si scrive qui puo' essere un arma da parte dell'offeso per querelare la moglie?
riflettete....


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Ottobre 2007)

*Siam seri, su...*



delusa ha detto:


> ciao a tutti....
> sapete cosa mi piacerebbe?
> vedere se faccia a faccia avete le palle di dire queste cose al marito..
> vorrei proprio vedere quanto siete femmine e quane palle avete sotto!
> ...


E in che modo?

Leggi nomi e cognomi? Luoghi? Riferimenti personali?

La libertà di opinione (certa basata su un racconto parziale, spesso sottolineandone, tra l'altro, proprio la parzialità) e di espressione, è divenuto un reato?

Che te rode in realtà?


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2007)

delusa ha detto:


> ciao a tutti....
> sapete cosa mi piacerebbe?
> vedere se faccia a faccia avete le palle di dire queste cose al marito..
> vorrei proprio vedere quanto siete femmine e quane palle avete sotto!
> ...


esprimiamo appunto opinioni in base a ciò che ci raccontano. Verità, bugia? mica facciamo i giudici!
Se lui dice "mia moglie è stronza" noi chiediamo perchè. Se dice "non mi fa vedere il bimbo e mi chiede soldi" allora, forse, con maggiori informazioni, gli diamo ragione. Se dice "non vuole che vedo l'amate".... mah.... non credo... 
Quelloc eh interessa, nel leggere le risposte, non sono le oppinioni in riferimento al caso specifico, che potrebbe essere falsato, ma al "caso tipo", cioè a chi vive davvero situazioni simili. Che sia colui che scrive o meno.
In quanto alle palle... madre natura non me le ha date sotto, ma nel cervello, per fortuna!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Ottobre 2007)

*a me...*

a me piacerebbe che qualcuno accendesse il cervello prima di scrivere...esco...rientro piu' tardi ciao a tutti


----------

